# Fly LIne Help



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I just got a 9wt. TFO to use in the sound and on the flats. I have been using an 8 wt. but I am not the best long distance caster and I think the 9wt. will serve me better in the wind when fishing on the flats. I know this topic opens up a lot of opinions, but any suggestions on which floating line to get ??


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just my .02 worth I tend to overline my heavier rods. First to slow down the speed of the rod to handle biger and heavier flies. I am from the old school and that works well for me but, it is all personal prefference. Use a WF-9 or bug taper. To help with your casting distance. Good luck


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Some rods work well when overlined and some don't. I understand the BVK series does not like overlineing as well as some of the other series. I think at least one of their rods can tolerate 2 line sizes over recommended line. I have been useing a SA Saltwater taper line and I like it but I have heard that one of the Wulff triangle tapers are real good shooters. I don't remember which line it is but I am sure someone will pipe up with the model line I am refering to. I have one on a new 9wt and it was approx 10' or so long for me in the backyard but I have not had it wet yet. I am not home or I would go look to find out the name and it will probably another 2 week before I get there.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

I think it also depends on what line you select as to whether or not you want to over line your rod. Some lines that have short more aggressive heads don't need to be overlined and doing some can sometimes be more harm than good. Just an FYI feather-craft has all Rio Lines 30% off and there is an additional 10% off if you but in the code "Extra 10%" in the special instructions when ordering. I have heard really good things about their RedFish line by a well known local guide.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Rio redfish taper is awesome.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I too have heard good things about the Rio Redfish along with the Wulf Bermuda Triangle Taper lines.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Also, check out the SA Titan Taper. I really enjoy these lines. 8-10wts.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

CaptainClif.com said:


> Also, check out the SA Titan Taper. I really enjoy these lines. 8-10wts.


THIS^^^ Easy to throw, fast loading and throws any size fly with ease. You could throw a live chicken with this stuff and still get a good turnover

*Good lord, 6000 posts! I need to break up my day with some other hobbies


----------

